# Can I sell Soap With Borax?



## egirlxx7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I will be attending a show later next month, I want to make some liquid soaps. Can I sell liquid soaps that have borax in it or should I conform to citric acid.

I like using borax in my recipes so far.

I am doing a lot of reading on Borax, I know it is a mineral and a laundry booster, but I don`t think it is a detergent. I don`t want to put any detergents in my soaps.


----------



## Genny (Feb 26, 2013)

If you're in the US you can sell it.  Some other countries don't allow it though.


----------



## sweethavenarts (Feb 26, 2013)

After reacting to borax, I would recommend not to. 
But it was me that reacted. I'm totally not going to use borax in anything.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 26, 2013)

sweethavenarts said:


> After reacting to borax, I would recommend not to.
> But it was me that reacted. I'm totally not going to use borax in anything.



My son got a hold of water mixed with a tiny bit of borax once (a few tablespoons to a big rubbermaid bowl full of water). I was cleaning and he had crawled out of his crib without my knowing. He didn't ingest much of it, but he actually stopped breathing. So I won't keep it in the house either and try to avoid buying anything with it listed in the ingredients if I can. I even keep regular laundry detergent in a top cabinet with a lock on it now.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 26, 2013)

three_little_fishes said:


> He didn't ingest much of it, but he actually stopped breathing.


:shock: Oh my!  That is so scary!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 2, 2014)

It's banned in the EU as it is thought to cause cancer. If there is an alternative I would use that instead.


----------



## Susie (Nov 2, 2014)

You haven't explained why you like making soaps with Borax.  You do know you don't have to make lye heavy soaps, and then neutralize, right?


----------



## Ellacho (Nov 2, 2014)

three_little_fishes said:


> My son got a hold of water mixed with a tiny bit of borax once (a few tablespoons to a big rubbermaid bowl full of water). I was cleaning and he had crawled out of his crib without my knowing. He didn't ingest much of it, but he actually stopped breathing. So I won't keep it in the house either and try to avoid buying anything with it listed in the ingredients if I can. I even keep regular laundry detergent in a top cabinet with a lock on it now.



Wow...that's really scary...So sorry you went through such a traumatic experience. Did you perform CPR on him or the ambulance came to the house?


----------



## new12soap (Nov 2, 2014)

Since this thread is almost 2 years old, I am guessing the OP has already made her soaps for her show.


----------



## Ellacho (Nov 2, 2014)

new12soap said:


> Since this thread is almost 2 years old, I am guessing the OP has already made her soaps for her show.



Thanks for letting me know. I did not realize this thread was almost 2 years old !


----------



## Susie (Nov 3, 2014)

AGH!  Usually I am better at spotting necro'd threads.  Thanks for letting me know!  I wish the admins would lock threads over 6 months old or something.  Keep this from happening.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 3, 2014)

I am sorry again, I did this with another pis too, forgot to look at the date. Sorry! Won't make that mistake again!


----------



## new12soap (Nov 3, 2014)

Not a big deal, easy to do when scrolling or searching for something, not realizing how old the thread is. I personally like it when the OP resurrects a thread to give an update, and all the info is right there in one place (or, for that matter, other participants, like the fabulous shaving soap threads). If wanting to ask a similar question that wasn't answered or something, though, it may be better to start a new thread.

JM2C


----------

